# SOTY Herf



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

Start off the Year HERF is here, As before first Saturday of the New Year, this year is Saturday Jan 5th. Same as before $10 a head for all you can eat tacos, sodas and water will be there, and you are welcome to bring some liquor to share. I know you PP is out there, and a few of you said at SoCal8 that I don 't invite, well here it is .... "jenny" and the rest of yous!! 
I'd like to get a head count to see how many tacos we need.......

pm me if you need details........... cya there fellas....


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

Im in Lawnboy!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sekoudog better make sure you show up.... Gotta collect a fiver from you for the Rose Bowl Game!!!!! :w

Jesse...... You gotta show up for the cerote's herf!!! He's gonna have popusas just for you if you show!!! :dr

See you all there on the 5th!!!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

im in...


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

Well since you have the common civility to e-mail, phone and post your herf, I will make this, unlike that scumbum's herf on the deck. :BS


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

dougie, 
before rob, right hand man, or the supervisor sees this, im gonna take a page out of rob's book:

"YOU IDIOT! WHATS WRONG WITH YOU! YOU KNOW YOU ARE ALWAYS WELCOME TO THE DECK!"


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

I have to know when it is happening though. It's a lump of coal for Rob this year. :tu


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

buddha daddy said:


> I have to know when it is happening though. It's a lump of coal for Rob this year. :tu


Which is much More than I ever expected...:ss

Doug you really need to get back on the List, how did You ever get off of it????

Rob

*Merry Christmas to All* and to All a good night :bl


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Planning on it.


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

2 days left!!! Looks like rain!!! :ss


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

I am in! :ss


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

don't let the rain fool ya .....


garage is big enuff!!!


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Still fighting a miserable cold, not sure if I can attend.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry I'm going to miss it, again, son's got a baseball game. :hn


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

top


----------



## traveldude (Oct 27, 2005)

I have to work today, but will see if I can make it later tonight.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm leaving in 10 mins...:ss


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for hosting Albert. Unfortunately, it seems some brave souls tries to battle the booze. Haven't they all learned that the bottle takes no prisoners. This time Jerry had to learn that lesson the hard way. 

Watching and anticipating the upchuck has become a spectator sport. Who's next...let's see Rob, nope we all remember last summer--can you say '5 times". Jose, any more liquor and this guy will be drawing rings around Saturn. Daryle, maybe, but they never seems to have enough Fundador around. Alex is in hiding. So, who will it be? Maybe it's my turn?


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for hosting Albert. Unfortunately, it seems some brave soul tries to battle the booze. Haven't they all learned that the bottle takes no prisoners. This time Jerry had to learn that lesson the hard way. 

Watching and anticipating the upchuck has become a spectator sport. Who's next...let's see Rob, nope we all remember last summer--can you say '5 times". Jose, any more liquor and this guy will be drawing rings around Saturn. Daryle, maybe, but they never seems to have enough Fundador around. Alex is in hiding. So, who will it be? Maybe it's my turn?


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

sekoudog said:


> Thanks for hosting Albert. Unfortunately, it seems some brave souls tries to battle the booze. Haven't they all learned that the bottle takes no prisoners. This time Jerry had to learn that lesson the hard way.
> 
> Watching and anticipating the upchuck has become a spectator sport. Who's next...let's see Rob, nope we all remember last summer--can you say '5 times". Jose, any more liquor and this guy will be drawing rings around Saturn. Daryle, maybe, but they never seems to have enough Fundador around. Alex is in hiding. So, who will it be? Maybe it's my turn?


didnt throw up this time! good fukking times! good seeing you again larry! 

that picture is PRICELESS!


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh yeah, Jerry challenged everyone to an arm wrestling contest...I was the only one to accept the challenge...what can I say, Larry loves the kids!


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Amazing what a couple of 70s Upmann No.4 can do! :r

Thanks for hosting Albert!


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

Angry little drunkard :r

Albert, thank you my friend for another great day!


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

From the one of us that stayed stone cold sobre, thanks Albert. 
I remember everything and have pictures to prove much of it.
For those of you unsure if you behaved yourself, my silence can be quietly bought. Think quality in box quantity.:r


----------

